# Grooming for AKC Competition?



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

No, for performance events, the dog can be groomed any way you want. But they won't allow them if they have been colored. Dunno why, but whatever. So, whatever makes you happy will work.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yep, any haircut is allowed! I even shaved a "Q" (for a qualifying score) into Sugarfoot's hair a couple of times.










They can also have a rubber band to hold back their hair if they have a long topknot. No dye, no nail polish. I've seen poodles in agility with everything from shaved bald all over to full show cuts and everything in between.

--Q


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Wonder why no nail polish?


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Good question, same for color. What difference does it make if the poodle is white or pink, or spotted? Not judging the dog, just his/her performance.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah don't get me started on that particular rule which is really not enforced for most breeds in conformation. I'm pretty sure hairspray is an artificial substance but you don't see any poodles that aren't sprayed up. Don't take one sprayed up into a performance event though. Odds are you'd be excused.


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

I know this is off topic, but parti and phantom poodles can compete on AKC performance events but not conformation, right?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For performance events any color and any clip are allowed. No ornamental bows or other physical alterations like nail polish or dyes. I know some people have been told to take out extra bands, but that has never happened to me. Lily often has lots of TK bands when we are in both agility and obedience/rally.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Mehpenn said:


> I know this is off topic, but parti and phantom poodles can compete on AKC performance events but not conformation, right?


Correct, they can do performance only.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Mehpenn said:


> I know this is off topic, but parti and phantom poodles can compete on AKC performance events but not conformation, right?


Oh, yes, they can compete in performance events. Sugarfoot (as seen above) is a tuxedo parti and competing enthusiastically in the Master classes in Agility. These dogs are like any other dog that has a characteristic (or "fault") that keeps it from competing in conformation: they are still purebred. I have an Italian Greyhound with fully pricked ears which would have her laughed out of the conformation ring, but she competed in Agility for many years. 










Hard at work weaving at an AKC show:









--Q


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you feel the mismarked dogs are viewed differently than their solid counterparts, in any way?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

In Agility? No, not at all. The scoring is pretty objective. If anything, I get many compliments on Sugarfoot's appearance (whether his coloration or his beard!).

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Non-traditional color and markings matter not a bit in obedience and rally either.


----------

